# Tickets Going



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Our tickets for the Western show have arrived  , however, the management have changed her mind! 8O Can anyone use them? it says they're non transferable. I'm sure the checks aren't that strict are they? anyway if someone wants tickets including camping with MHF from Fri 13th then let me know

Guy


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi P1nkie. Sorry to say that Warners tickets are not transferable. They are checked as a vehicle enters the showground, i.e. number of occupants, the day of arrival and the registration number. This is done as the bag of programme, etc. and armbands are handed out.


----------

